# DAZEY BUTTER CHURN



## athometoo (Mar 30, 2009)

WENT OLD HOUSE HUNTING THIS WEEKEND  , FOUND 5  , SADDLY NOTHING IN THE WAY OF BOTTLES EXCEPT A FRUIT JAR WITH A BIG H OVER A ON IT . WE DID FIND IN AN ATTIC OF A TOC SHAKE ROOF HOUSE A 4 QT BUTTER CHURN WITH THE NAME DAZEY ON IT .  IT HAS WOOD PADDLES AND IS VERY GOOD CONDITION  ,50% GALVANIZED PAINT STILL ON IT . THERE IS NO SCREEN ON TOP BUT  A SQUARE HOLE ON IT . HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF IT  . I WILL PLACE PICS TOMMORROW AS I DIDNT REALLY THINK OF IT TODAY . SHOW A PIC OF THE FRUIT JAR AS WELL . THANKS FOR YOUR HELP , JARS ARE THE ONLY PLACE I COULD THINKK OF TO PLACE THIS QUESTION .  THIS WAS JUST SOMETHING I THOUGHT AS A GARAGE SALE ITEM  (HAVING NEXT WEEK)       SAM


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2009)

WISH I COULD FIND ONE OF THOSE.I HAD MY GRANDMOTHER'S "BUTTER MOLD" BUT IN GOT BURNED UP WHEN MY HOUSE BURNED IN 1983. LOVE TO SEE THE PICTURE OF YOUR CHURN.. JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Mar 30, 2009)

I WILL POST A PIC TOMMORROW , GONNA PUT IT ON EBAY . JUST NOT BOTTLY ENOUGH TO KEEP MY INTEREST . SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THE LOSS . MY GREAT GRANDMOTHERS WAS TAKEN ? ONE DAY SHORTLY AFTER HER DEATH , AND NO ONE WILL ADMIT IT . IT WAS THE CROCK CHURN AND THE WOODEN BUTTER MOLD .


----------



## glass man (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW WHAT A DRAG THAT SOME ONE WOULD JUST TAKE SOMETHING AND NOT EVEN ASK! AFTER MY PARENTS DIED ME AND MY SIS BOTH WANTED THE OTHER TO TAKE ANY THING WE WANTED. ALL I WANTED WAS POP'S PURPLE HEART ,HIS TWO TOYS HE PLAYED WITH WHEN HE WAS A BABY, AND HIS TWO WW2 DIARIES. NOT THAT I DID NOT LOVE MY MOM,JUST SHE HAD ALREADY GIVEN MY SIS STUFF OF HERS BEFORE SHE DIED,WHICH WAS COOL WITH ME. I HAVE SEEN FAMILIES SPLIT APART OVER THINGS AFTER THE PARENTS DIED. GLAD IT WAS NOT THE CASE WITH ME AND SIS. JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Mar 30, 2009)

NO HIGHER LOVE ON EARTH THAN THAT A OF A LOVED ONE .(FAMILY) TRY TO TELL MY KIDS NOTHING IN LIFE IS FREE EXCEPT FROM A LOVED ONE , AND SOMETIMES EVEN THEN THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS . GIVE WITH YOUR HEART AND EXPECT NOTHING IN RETURN ( MIGHT SURPRISE YA ).


----------



## capsoda (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Sam, around here they go for $25 to $35. The antique shops always have 3 or 4 of them. One shop has a commercial hand churn that was big enough to make 50lbs of butter at a time.


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

THANKS WARREN GUESS ILL JUS PUT IT IN THE GARAGE SALE AS PLANNED . TO BIG TO GO ON A SHELF , 4 QTS .


----------



## coreya (Mar 31, 2009)

I would try to sell it on ebay, they seem to go real well depending on the model. I sold a 2 qt one with metal blades for 70+. Would not put it in yard sale.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello athometoo;  I like the idea of having a DAISEY churn.  I will look for your picture and see what the top mechanism looks like.  I used to help my mother churn and mold the butter, which she wrapped in a wax paper and traded for groceries at our little country store.  Great memories.  RED Matthews


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Red,
 Here is a picture of my Dazey Churn #40.  I've had this for several years and bought it for $5.00.  In this area they now sell for about $125.00 if complete.
 Thanks, Dean


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY DAZEY .


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

GOTTA COUPLA MORE TOO


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

ANOTHER


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

STILL MORE


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

DID NOT NOTICE WRITING ON HANDLE TILL PIC TAKEN , ROV---BOV---SOMETHING WITH A DASH -08 BESIDE IT .


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

HERE IS THE JAR , NO EMBOSSING EXCEPT 4 QT


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

NEXT WOULD BE THE SHOULDER SEAMS


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

AND LAST THE BOTTOM . PLENTY OF WEAR BUT NO MAKERS MARK ANYWHERE , JUST A DOUBLE OFFSET CIRCLE .


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

HERES TWO OTHER THINGS WE FOUND THAT DAY


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

HERES THE JAR FRONT


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

MY SON FOUND THIS, AS I GUESS THE HORSE HAD TO PUT DOWN AND LEFT BEHIND CAUSE OF A BROKEN LEG .


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES! YEP LEAVE IT TO A BOY TO FIND SOMETHING LIKE THE HORSE! BET HE WAS PROUD OF HIS FIND! MY WIFE BEGGED HER GRANDMOTHER TO MAKE SOME OLD TIME BUTTER THE OLD TIME WAY, WITH THE OLD TIME BUTTER CHURN..GRANNY FINALLY GAVE IN ,BUT TOLD HER ONCE SHE STARTED SHE HAD TO FINISH IT. I'LL JUST SAY MY WIFE NEVER ,EVER ,WANTED TO DO IT AGAIN![] JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Mar 31, 2009)

I HAVE SHOWN MY KIDS HOW TO MAKE IT WITH HEAVY WHIPPING CREAM IN A PINT CARTON , JUST ALLOW IT GET TO ROOM TEMP AND SHAKE FOR 5 MINS AND THEN SET IT IN A MOLD AND CHILL IN FRIDGE . I PREFER SALT IN MINE .


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2009)

COOL! WILL TRY.JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Sam, It would be great if you could get $70 to $125 for it but I believe it is the Dazey with the metal paddles that bring the high bucks.

 I'll have to remember that quick butter recipe. The jar is only worth a couple of bucks at best. Is the horse lead or cast iron?


----------



## athometoo (Apr 1, 2009)

THE HORSE IS CAST IRON  , THE BUTTER SECRET IS ROOM TEMP HEAVY CREAM , SHAKE FOR 5 MINS  , POUR OFF THE 2%  MILK THATS LEFT  , OPEN THE  PINT OR HALF PINT CONTAINER AND SPOON BUTTER INTO SMALL DISH AND REFRIGERATE FOR 20 MINS  . IF ITS COLD IT WILL TAKE FOREVER , YOUR ARM WILL FALLOFF FROM SHAKING .


----------

